# Deer Sausage smoking and marking casings



## Deer S (Mar 28, 2018)

We are making several types of deer sausage at the same time. When they are in the smokers how can you tell one recipe from the other? They all look the same in the casings. We used to have a system but with different people removing the meat from the smoker we have had the batches get mixed up. We are making several small test batches with recipe variations and want to do taste testing before sausage fest. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## kit s (Mar 28, 2018)

Deer S said:


> We are making several types of deer sausage at the same time. When they are in the smokers how can you tell one recipe from the other? They all look the same in the casings. We used to have a system but with different people removing the meat from the smoker we have had the batches get mixed up. We are making several small test batches with recipe variations and want to do taste testing before sausage fest. Any ideas would be appreciated.


Do you twist or tie casing?
If you tie, use different colored cotton sting for each type sausage. Either on the sausage it self or the rack holding them.
Twist well guess you could also do same.
About all  I could think of.
Kit


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 28, 2018)

Cotton or wool yarn, or toothpics thru the casing end


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 28, 2018)

If you do this repeatedly you could have reusable stainless steel tags made up to put on the racks or hung to the sausage on S hooks


----------



## kit s (Mar 28, 2018)

biteme7951 said:


> Cotton or wool yarn, or toothpics thru the casing end


do not use wool as it gives off toxic gas when heated to much.
Kit


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 28, 2018)

kit s said:


> do not use wool as it gives off toxic gas when heated to much.
> Kit


You are correct that it releases gas when heated and combusts above 570 degrees. If the smoker gets that hot I think the sausage is toast.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

Colored 4inch zip ties..One color for each type of sausage. Put one around the casing twist on each string of links.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Colored 4inch zip ties..One color for each type of sausage. Put one around the casing twist on each string of links.


I save all my bread ties for this reason .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I save all my bread ties for this reason .


There ya go....great idea.


----------



## Deer S (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for ideas.  That is very helpful.


----------

